# Completed a Porsche



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The car is painted Tamiya Pure White. The Wheels are Aoshima Amistad Rotino's 19" with the centers stripped and painted Tamiya Semi-Gloss black.
The interior was painted Tamiya Light Sand and flocked with a similar color. 
The Aoshima wheels needed some work on the back side to fit the Porsche, but that's what the Dremel was for, just took some skinny-ing of the wheel back to fit in the hole.
Kit is Fujimi. The thing falls together exactly like a Tamiya kit.

























More pictures at MY FOTKI of course!

Chris


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Oh come on. That's a real car with a photo-shopped background  Seroiusly though, that appears to be one outstanding build.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Wooohooo, another model car builder! Very nice Cayman. It looks good in white. I love Fujimi. I built one of their Countach's a few years ago, talk about a parts count! Anyway, very nice build. What other cars have you done? Oh, I love the way you did the HID headlights with the drop of clear blue!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Fabulous job SuperD. I agree with Al it looks "staged". I want one...no, not the model, the real thing !!
Dabbler


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beauty!!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

That DO look real!! :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

robiwon said:


> Wooohooo, another model car builder! Very nice Cayman. It looks good in white. I love Fujimi. I built one of their Countach's a few years ago, talk about a parts count! Anyway, very nice build. What other cars have you done? Oh, I love the way you did the HID headlights with the drop of clear blue!


I've built many others. Not all of them are pictured, but you can see most of them here:
http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/

Thanks for checking it out guys. I love to share my builds.
Chris


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Whew! Looks like you really paid attention to detail on this thing. Plus it is a great looking car to begin with. Nice job man!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

robiwon said:


> Oh, I love the way you did the HID headlights with the drop of clear blue!


I find myself returning to this thread again and again. It's those lights!! Are these just the parts that came with the kit, besides the blue paint, that is? Or did you use something other than what was in the kit?

Wayne


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Rebel Rocker said:


> I find myself returning to this thread again and again. It's those lights!! Are these just the parts that came with the kit, besides the blue paint, that is? Or did you use something other than what was in the kit?
> 
> Wayne


Thank you very much Wayne. All the credit has to go to Fujimi. Like I said, this kit is as close to a Tamiya kit from Fujimi I have ever built.
All I did was add the drop of blue to the HID bulbs.

I'm thinking Fujimi stole a few of the engineers from Tamiya!

Chris


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Very nice work!* :thumbsup:


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Sweeet...That thing got a Hemi? :jest:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Tough Looking Porsche, Chris.
As usual, very outstanding work.
I should send you all my exotic-car kits.
Killer Porsche!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SD455,
Looks great, nice build up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

CJTORINO said:


> Tough Looking Porsche, Chris.
> As usual, very outstanding work.
> I should send you all my exotic-car kits.
> Killer Porsche!


LOL, Thanks Chuck, My sentiments exactly on the Muscle car kits.
We should make a trade! LOL
Thanks!
Chris


----------

